
Marissa Mayer, Fatherhood, and Having It All - glaak
http://www.technologywoman.com/2012/08/03/marissa-mayer-fatherhood-and-having-it-all/
======
livestyle
By no means does she have it all..How can she have it all when she is going to
have her child raised by someone else for a majority of the time.

There are always trade offs

my. 02

